# Re-starting Blood Angels



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Went back and have been re-painting my blood angels army for a month or so because they were my first army and they've been in a box too long. They need to win me some glory k:

Army shot: (from left to right) Baal pred, attack bikes, assault squad, Danta, assault squad, tac squad, DC + Corbulo, DC dread.









This is an old predator I got when I first started but one of the lascannons fell off but instead of gluing it back on I thought it better to go for heavy bolters.









Almost fully painted assault squad 2









Vet Sgt




































Tac sarge has 4th squad markings 









Dreadnought with battle damage









4th company marking









Callum


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Intersting choice of Purple Power Weapons.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers for the comment Vash, I think purple looks good with Blood Angels :victory:

Finished tac sarge with a backpack









Assault squad 2 with company markings









WIP assault squad 1









If anyone knows a good technique for putting water decals on would be very helpful. The one on the sarge is ok but a bit of it sticks up.

Cheers for reading.


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

good work champ, i like the purple..... good to see another 4th company..

two thumbs up..

Haek


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheer for the comment Haek

Almost got a 1000 points ready for some gaming, just waiting for the Rhinos to be delivered.

Army shot









Converted predator 









My conversion of Lemartes 









Don't know when I'll be able to get some games in though as exams and coursework deadlines are coming up :shok: why does life get in the way of the hobbie lol


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Almost finished Lemartes just need to do the jump pack and add the little details.



























Finally the tanks arrived  hopefully have them built and maybe basecoated by the end of the weekend.









An old school chaplain I got today, and I shall call him Lysander. He's going to be the official chaplain of the 4th company.









Cheers for the positive comments guys

Cal


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Update:

Finally got the rhinos built









Rhino with FW doors









Hopefully a bigger picture of Lemartes :lol: 









Cheers


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

First rhino with FW doors, its almost finished but I need to go over a few places with blood red again. 
IMG]http://i363.photobucket.com/albums/oo73/CallumM27/Blood%20Angels/DSCF1930.jpg[/IMG]

















First etempt at freehand on the top, thinking about having the parchment go over the top of the blood drop and do some writing.









Cal


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

coming along well mate, im interested to see what you will do with the blue sqd markings.
Kool baal pred conversion :victory:
keep it up champ 


Haek

Ps: here is a pic of sqd markings for BA, you probly already know them lol


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

these are coming on well


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

great job. i think your chaplain is very well done.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers for the comment BrotherYorei, I really like how he turned out. Just need to do the jump pack now.
Finished the rhino and assault squad(the first squad complete for this army  just have to keep the momentum going)








Tried some more freehand, I like how the skull turned out








I really liked how the design turned out, I was a bit worried how it would look in the end but I like it.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work with the freehand. I wouldn't be able to tell it was your first. reat marines, keep it up! +rep


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah, I LOVE the old school codex!
And your models are great too


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry folks, I've been away far to long trying out different armys but I'm back to the army I love the most. I haven't done much as I've been painting a couple of space hulk models (very slowly) and working on my tactics. Here is just a couple of pictures of stuff but there will be more to come shortly.

Cheers
Callum


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, I've been building and painting a second tactical squad instead of taking an assault squad in a rhino.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice job so far. I particularly like how you have the squad markings on the Rhino's too... nice touch.
+Rep


----------

